# Charlie Gets a Spanking Part III-XXIV



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Apparently Patrick and Raph decided that I needed a PhD in opening small rate boxes. I waited until Saturday to open them all at once and made you guys sit through it as well... Here... look what you did to me.

Somewhat continued from here.



Magnate said:


> Man, look at that wallet emptying effect!
> 
> Step 1: Don't buy food, buy cigars.
> Step 2: Buy more cigars.
> ...





Bigtotoro said:


> He knows.





Tashaz said:


> Yes he knows, to the tune of 19 hits so far! LMAO...





Dr. Nick said:


> Mwaaaaahhahahhahahhahahhahha Mine hit today. I can't wait to see the news tonight. Maybe there'll be some report of a report about a mild earthquake in Texas.





kRaZe15 said:


> has anyone made contact or is the victim buried under the pile of rubble he once called home? tis very quiet on the front.





thebayratt said:


> I bet he is going through batteries left n right on his digital camera so fast taking pics of the destruction.





Bigtotoro said:


> I have been in contact with the victim. It will be tomorrow before he digs himself out of the wreckage.


*HERE IT IS. 56K/DSL WARNING...*
*HERE IT IS. 56K/DSL WARNING...*
*HERE IT IS. 56K/DSL WARNING...*
*HERE IT IS. 56K/DSL WARNING...*
*HERE IT IS. 56K/DSL WARNING...*
*HERE IT IS. 56K/DSL WARNING...*
*HERE IT IS. 56K/DSL WARNING...*

...oh, it's too late for that.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> +100% on the above, and this poor soul as you put it deserves everything that he/she gets Bro !!
> Their going to get a good old fashion :spank:!! :nod:


That's not true... I didn't deserve any of this.



salmonfly said:


> Here is a little rhyme from AKA, The Pain Train.
> 
> MY MAIN STRAIN, COME ON GUYS CAN YOU FEEL MY THE PAIN?
> AM I THAT MUCH TO BLAME? AM I REALLY THAT LAME!!
> ...


23 Packages Including Cooler were Delivered... breakdown so far:
1 - Cooler Wed.
1 - Magnate Thurs.
19 - Friday
2 - Saturday

Porch - Friday Afternoon









Inside - Friday Afternoon









Saturday - Pre-Opening









Started off with bigslowrock... should have just stopped there (For anyone that needs some rep on this guy... out of the boxes I opened... and I opened a lot... one of the best packaged I've seen)









Next Up Was E. England and didn't get any better...









Kym lived up to his threat, don't worry Kym - you have yours coming









Dave & Warren double-teamed for some serious pain and fed my Oliva fanboyishness with that Tubo. They get the award for heaviest box thanks to the flashlight and most childish thanks to their message. Boobs smileyface to you too. (Warren you're dead)


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Next up was the two responsible for this and if there was anything left of my house at this point it was completely blown up.









Grumpy1328 started out his bombing campaign very well, way better then I ever did









Dr. Nick gave me a prescription for "Acute 'Pain Train' Syndrome"... let's just say it didn't work.









Juicestain left his mark with a powerpacked hit









The Award for best box design goes to unsafegraphics who put mocking stickies inside the box









He then made a mockery of the coffee table









Stench did quite a bit of damage. Actually Stench did a lot of damage as three of those I thought about picking up over the past two weeks. 









Thebayratt decided that in addition to giving me some gameroom cash which was then given to Tashaz (EVERYONE GIVE GAMEROOM CASH TO TASHAZ... GET TO A MILLION), he decided to have some fun with me as well. Being thrown under The Pain Train hurts. 









Kitteh Takes Shelter #1









I'm taking it like a man









Not sure the username, but the address is Scott S... Own up, that was quite a hit









Couldn't hold the camera right after deep's destruction. Wow.









A big "F U" to swingofbirches. Not only does Charlie decided to play a part in the fun. He then proceeds to give me the first Golden Ticket Version II... the one that I made. Team Charlie may be no more...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

rajuabju has been on a terror of late and I was not exempt









Kitteh Takes Shelter Pt. II (Thanks Ben)









Here were the sticks that made kitteh scared









This one needs no card. I CANNOT BELIEVE I GOT A HDM SS.









And Mangate closed it off with a cutter, how nice of him...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

And the pictures you want to see:

















Oh hey look an empty cooler...









Oh hey look an empty coffee table....









There are still bombs in the freezer... I need a new cooler









There will be plenty more on this later, as I have to go now. My house is destroyed, my heart is gone and my cat is paranoid. My parents are in absolute awe (no, no one is getting my Dad's number) and I am too. There is nothing to describe what occurred and I'm not sure I'll be able to realize what happened even in a week or so. Once again: thank you and screw all of you... my mailman officially hates me.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

congrats to the BOOB. i mean charlie. looks like the terror is over? or is it? it was fun and i'm sure your mail man need the long weekend to rest also. enjoy the devastation of the train and have fun smoking everything. looks like some very fin treats by many botl. congrats to everyone mission is a success.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

That'll learn you.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Charlie, now why would I want to do such a thing to you Bro?? :evil::crutch::mischief: :mischief:!! 

We are all BOTL!! :clap2: :beerchug: :clap2:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Earlier I had to go and didn't have time to thank some people....

Patrick - your idea for the 1000 posts, both of them were almost as good as my idea of going to your house and throwing a massive party, come to Dallas I have plenty of smokes. 

Eric - the idea for the cooler was genius and saved my paranoia from ensuing post bombing. The cooler is awesome and to all of you that chipped in for it, You don't know how greatful I am.

Raph - I know I pick on you a lot, but it's all in good fun. Thanks so much for leading the crusade as it seems like you might have been one of the key masterminds behind this. 

Dave - A. Your bomb was ridiculous, I did almost blind myself a couple nights ago using the flashlight to do the seal check on the cooler, but that's a different story. Getting all of these packages made me thin what it must be like to be you with the troops. Then it reminded me all that you do. Everyone I've had extended contact with on Puff is a BOTL, smelvis is in a whole different category. Enjoy your vacation. 

Finally, all of the newbies who this was your first bomb, I haven't been along much longer then you and am probably younger then you given simple math. You all did a phenomenal job and keep up the good work. If you need a reminder of how good this forum is, look at me - I haven't been here 90 days.

As a young smoker (who's had their fair share) this is impossible for me to describe. I absolutely adore the cigar community and this only highlights it. Whoever the Pain Boat hits, you've been warned.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

charlie got bit! way to go everyone!
great hits!


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

2 Words: Simply Amazing.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

:jaw: :jaw: :jaw: Wow! Charlie that's gonna leave a mark! :spank: :spank:

Amazing hits y'all!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Since your speechless, so I will be, except>>>>>>:lolat::hand::kicknuts: :fuound:ound: ound: (Doing a Raph).


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

This is great!! Glad I could be a part!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

You got the cigars. Your kitty got the paper. It's a win/win! Hope you enjoyed getting nuked!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

OMG, I had no idea it would be that bad!!

Great job everybody.

Charlie, enjoy the smokes. Now go clean up. The place is a mess...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

What fun it is to see the destruction!!

I be you needed a dolly to carry in all those boxes...
The mailcarrier was probly like _"WTF is going on here?"_

Nice hits everyone, thanks to all, and a little more thanks to whom who donated for the cooler/beads.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I think he gets the point now....



Great pics & story Charlie, it was very entertaining!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

The reign of raining pain will shortly leave the train and float the boat.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> The reign of raining pain will shortly leave the train and float the boat.


This was great...my first Mass Bomb...I can't wait to get on the boat and drop a depth charge!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome, simply awesome!

And yep that was me totally forget a note, I am terrible about that!

You can blame Eric for the cooler, I only joked about it he took it to another level! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Dave - A. Your bomb was ridiculous, I did almost blind myself a couple nights ago using the flashlight to do the seal check on the cooler, but that's a different story. Getting all of these packages made me thin what it must be like to be you with the troops. Then it reminded me all that you do. Everyone I've had extended contact with on Puff is a BOTL, smelvis is in a whole different category. Enjoy your vacation.


Enjoy Boob boy  :bolt:

Thanks BTW we are having a blast Ron is exactly what I expected a brother through and through, Jim, Kym and Andy all are great people. How do we get so lucky to meet such people on the internet?

I am humbled and we just got started!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Great pics! Enjoy the hit Charlie. And thanks to everyone involved. Another great bombing run!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I swear I am laughing with you, not at you. The best pic was all of the boxes stacked up on the front porch. Puts just enough doubt into the neighborhood that you might just be into something illegal.

As you try explaining it to them they will only become more suspicious.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> I swear I am laughing with you, not at you. The best pic was all of the boxes stacked up on the front porch. Puts just enough doubt into the neighborhood that you might just be into something illegal.
> 
> As you try explaining it to them they will only become more suspicious.


One word comes to mind for this hit!! PRICELESS :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Well rub some dirt on it and get back in the game.

Congrats Charlie! Truly a worthy recipient. WTG to everyone involved, these pics are awesome. The pic of all the boxes outside his house is classic. Just know the local law are probably keeping an eye on you now, lol.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

You can't let a little thing like a Golden Ticket divide Team Charlie. LOL

Congrats again, you deserve it!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Thread's totally worthy of a 2nd read! LOL!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

that was awesome. Can wait until I'm on a boat.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

well deserved  hope this teaches you a lesson about how we deal with your kind here on Puff


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

very, very nice hits all involved. Congrats on the smokes Charlie, hope you enjoy them, and as another smoker who started young, take advantage to get a feel for them all. Happy journeys!

Cheers,
Zach


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Dr. Nick said:


> Well rub some dirt on it and get back in the game.
> 
> Congrats Charlie! Truly a worthy recipient. WTG to everyone involved, these pics are awesome. The pic of all the boxes outside his house is classic. Just know the local law are probably keeping an eye on you now, lol.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

YES! Someone recognized the quote.

BTW Charlie, if you still have the packing materials, there was something else in the box I sent you if you didn't find it.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Unbelievably great hit, guys! Charlie, enjoy and congrats! Well deserved for all the chaos you've been causing lately.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Dr. Nick said:


> YES! Someone recognized the quote.
> 
> BTW Charlie, if you still have the packing materials, there was something else in the box I sent you if you didn't find it.


I do... Hmm...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I do... Hmm...


Can we get an update on the additional contents of the Dr's bomb? The suspense is killing me ... lol


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Can we get an update on the additional contents of the Dr's bomb?*The suspense is killing me ... lol*


 Thats what happens when you run around wearing suspenders Charlie.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Just got back from vacation, and finally saw just how much damage was done.

:jaw::jaw::jaw:

You guys did a phenomenal job with this thing! Congrats to everyone involved, and especially you, Charlie! Enjoy those billion or so smokes!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> Just got back from vacation, and finally saw just how much damage was done.
> 
> :jaw::jaw::jaw:
> 
> You guys did a phenomenal job with this thing! Congrats to everyone involved, and especially you, Charlie! Enjoy those billion or so smokes!


does it bring back memories there buddy? charlie, congrats brother you sure did have this one coming. enjoy my friend....


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry Charlie (can't find the camera) [YES... I finally got to say that...]

Anyways. Over/Under on Ring Gage is at 9,000. Any takers?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Anyways. *Over/Under on Ring Gage is at 9,000*. Any takers?


What do you mean?



kRaZe15 said:


> does it bring back memories there buddy?


Oh the horror... :lol:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> One word comes to mind for this hit!! PRICELESS :thumb:


haha.. i'llX2 that.
frickin awsome everyone.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Oh the horror... :lol:


Dom, Charlie is still a little confuse from his :spank:!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Dom, Charlie is still a little confuse from his :spank:!!


While that's still completely true. I have started the process of me being completely OCD. I can do a sum of the ring gauge... 9000 seems to be the target as of now.

A lot of things annihilated me this weekend, including a 2 1/2 hour Winston Churchill (by Davidoff)... I know, I know, I know... that's not very patriotic.

Side-note: congrats to Tashaz on hitting 140k.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

unless, you're missing some pics. I think it'll be closer to 7k


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> While that's still completely true. I have started the process of me being completely OCD. I can do a sum of the ring gauge... 9000 seems to be the target as of now.
> 
> A lot of things annihilated me this weekend, including a 2 1/2 hour Winston Churchill (by Davidoff)... I know, I know, I know... that's not very patriotic.
> 
> Side-note: congrats to Tashaz on hitting 140k.


TheCigarFeed ... sounds nice! 
Now that you've said "Sorry Charlie" I think we're even. LOL

Warren ... yet another picture I can't un-see. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Unsee all you like. Good Luck! LMAO.

GoldenMacKid: Your not there yet. Scott has Graphs & Trends in his database. He sends them to me every now and then just to give me nightmares.hoto::tease:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Unsee all you like. Good Luck! LMAO.
> 
> GoldenMacKid: Your not there yet. Scott has Graphs & Trends in his database. He sends them to me every now and then just to give me nightmares.hoto::tease:


Maybe you should send him back pictures like the one you posted here to give him nightmares. LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Unsee all you like. Good Luck! LMAO.
> 
> GoldenMacKid: Your not there yet. Scott has Graphs & Trends in his database. He sends them to me every now and then just to give me nightmares.hoto::tease:


You should see my graph of your Gameroom cash.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

WOW! mg: That is awesome!!! That sure is one way to fill up a new humi... I can only hope that one day, I get bombed like that. My post man already hates me from all the e-bay packages, I could only imagine the look on the old mans face when he drops off that kind of delivery! LOL.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here you go Charlie...










...Thanks so much Nick! It looks stunning.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Two thoughts:

Smoking a Churchill is more than patriotic...he was a great man.

That is a beautiful cigar holder and now I am jealous.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

that is a sweet cigar holder.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> that is a sweet cigar holder.


Looks good. I use mine constantly.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Aha... you haz found it. Glad you like it Charlie. I'm glad it didn't get tossed.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a really cool cigar holder ... very thoughtful, Nick! 
It has a very French feel with the dark wood and the Flor De Lis ...


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

very sweet looking holder there. congrats again and nick what a fine addition to the tnt.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Very cool holder. Nice Job!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

To update:
My mailbox is recovering brick-by-brick. Some of the cigars are in the freezer, most are in the fridge prepping. I just want to be safe... 

I still think that 9k seems like a good guess given how little have been indexed.

I went to the B&M and bought 7 empty boxes. I actually bought 4 filled those quickly, you get the idea. This is still absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

You say ridiculous I say completely awesome! LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

My mailbox was just recovering. And then...










Thanks again Eric and all those who donated. These are def. going to good use.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Aftershock, thats great !!! 

Are you able to sit yet Charlie?.... that was a serious case of redass you got !!! :spank:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Aha! I am ordering some of those beads myself. I've been using xicar gel and it doesn't seem to be working properly. I've read a lot of comments on the subject, and around here, the beads seem to get the nod.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> My mailbox was just recovering. And then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just want to double check you received a pound.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Just want to double check you received a pound.


Yepp. Too bad Heartfelt doesn't use the metric system. I could have made some crack jokes.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm blown away by this thread. What an unbelievable community.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

good deal i think that concludes the pain train... great work everyone and congrats to charlie..... enjoy all your new smokes buddy.....


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Jenandy... What you really didn't think the damage had been done?

Holy SHITE!!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

wow... what an amazing aftershock! that will knock you on your a**


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Jeeze guys... well done! Someone call DHS, this is pure terrorism.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> jenandy... What you really didn't think the damage had been done?
> 
> Holy shite!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:

Nicely done!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Suffer Charlie! Must have had a mental impact at least as you mispelt JENADY.:nono: LOL. Very nice.:thumb:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Damn Charlie, I thought that I hit you pretty good in the PIF and I came in third for the day. lol


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> Damn Charlie, I thought that I hit you pretty good in the PIF and I came in third for the day. lol


No... you still hit me pretty damn good. The lancero is one of my favorite sticks.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

_......and you don't mess around with Jim !!!!_ Beautimous !!! :clap2:

Welcome to the Guten Cala club Charlie !


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so glad to join you kym.


----------

